# personal vehicle and side work



## shabba (Mar 10, 2014)

Hey guys just interested in how everybody has their personal vehicle setup for doing their own work on the side. I drive a single cab tacoma and sometimes I have a cap on it and sometimes just a tonneau or truck box. I like my truck but sometimes its seems so small and it ends up just getting unorganized. I need some ideas on how to keep it clean and organized.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If you work out of a pickup, those slide-out bed trays are the cat's meeow. Unless you go with a full-on topper, that's really your only option. Bunch of rubbermaid type totes on a pull out bed tray seems like what I see most for pickups with a tonneau cover. 

Many guys frown on moonlighters and side jobbers. Myself, it make me proud to see a man doing what he needs to do to earn a living and get ahead.


----------



## shabba (Mar 10, 2014)

MDShunk said:


> If you work out of a pickup, those slide-out bed trays are the cat's meeow. Unless you go with a full-on topper, that's really your only option. Bunch of rubbermaid type totes on a pull out bed tray seems like what I see most for pickups with a tonneau cover.
> 
> Many guys frown on moonlighters and side jobbers. Myself, it make me proud to see a man doing what he needs to do to earn a living and get ahead.


Thanks for the input shunk! I should add that i use this truck for everything else in my life and i need to be able to take everything out of the bed on a moments notice. right now my cap is on and i have 2-3 tool bags and one container of misc fittings. Then depending on the job ill just buy stock and it will end up everywhere. because it will just be in the box or bags it came in. As for side work im not ashamed to tell people i do side work. The company i work for comes first and I do my side stuff on my own time. The differences in projects i do compared to my company are on opposite ends of the spectrum so im not stealing work from my company. Side work has really helped me out in my life and I encourage everyone to do it so long as they are confident in their work and them selves.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> If you work out of a pickup, those slide-out bed trays are the cat's meeow. Unless you go with a full-on topper, that's really your only option. Bunch of rubbermaid type totes on a pull out bed tray seems like what I see most for pickups with a tonneau cover.
> 
> Many guys frown on moonlighters and side jobbers. *Myself, it make me proud to see a man doing what he needs to do to earn a living and get ahead.*


You might not feel like that if that side work was taking work and income away from your legitimate fully insured and licensed business.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I had a bunch of heavy duty totes with hinged lids for materials and tools when I was running a pick up for side work.

They can also be stacked in the garage easily when you need to pull them out or in the truck if you need to make room for a large item.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Just use your employer’s truck. It’s already stocked, you know where everything is and you’ll save on gas.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

I would be interested in knowing what “side work” is. As was pointed out, if you are not in direct competition with your employer, you are in competition with someone else. Chances are the “other company” is playing by the rules as far as insurance, permits, inspections, fair wages, licences, etc. If you are not then you are nothing more than a “trunk slammer” supporting the “race to the bottom”.

Now if your side work is for friends and family where you are not charging anything and are not in competition with anyone else, then good on you, that is awesome.

Unless you are doing heavy industrial work or generators, I never could figure how guys do electrical work using a pick-up truck; I have been circling this buoy for about a year now trying to figure out what replacement trucks I am going to buy, the pick-up option has really limited use in my opinion. If you are going to close it in with something, then essentially you are back to a van of some sort. Unless you are doing service calls in the city, you might want to consider a trailer if you are keen on keeping the pick-up.

As a side note, in Canada most insurance companies will not provide any coverage if your personal vehicle is used for business; not sure how it works in the USA.

Cheers
John


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You might not feel like that if that side work was taking work and income away from your legitimate fully insured and licensed business.


I really can't tell from his post that he's not, nor could I tell from his post that he is directly competing with his current employer without his knowledge.

Could be a typical Union electrician doing side work, without license or insurance, but who am I to judge?


----------



## NewElect85 (Dec 24, 2017)

I'm still wondering why in the hell someone would buy a Japanese pickup truck. :surprise:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Helmut said:


> I really can't tell from his post that he's not, nor could I tell from his post that he is directly competing with his current employer without his knowledge.
> 
> Could be a typical Union electrician doing side work, without license or insurance, but who am I to judge?


I hear ya but I meant it in general terms not specifically directed at the OP.

Much of the side work I did was given to me by owners of the companies I worked for, often at their friends or good customers homes.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

NewElect85 said:


> I'm still wondering why in the hell someone would buy a Japanese pickup truck. :surprise:


for me, 3 reasons:

1. headaches with Chevy's

2. headaches with Fords

3. headaches with Dodges

one of the Dodges and one of the Chevy's I bought new


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You might not feel like that if that side work was taking work and income away from your legitimate fully insured and licensed business.


Doing work without insurance - calculated risk.

Not having a license - doing work without a government permission slip. That's all a license is. Well that and a revenue stream.


----------



## PaddyF924 (Feb 2, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> MDShunk said:
> 
> 
> > If you work out of a pickup, those slide-out bed trays are the cat's meeow. Unless you go with a full-on topper, that's really your only option. Bunch of rubbermaid type totes on a pull out bed tray seems like what I see most for pickups with a tonneau cover.
> ...


I can understand that mentality. It would definitely upset me if I had a legitimate business doing residential. 
All of my sidework has always been for family members or for a friend that is a master and runs his own business.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

flyboy said:


> Just use your employer’s truck. It’s already stocked, you know where everything is and you’ll save on gas.


On a sunny Sunday afternoon I saw one of my vans driving around and there was no OT scheduled for that day. We followed it to a new residential area and found out one of our guys was doing basements in that area using our vehicles, tools, some materials and had someone else pull his permits for him. Monday morning he denied it until I showed him the photos, at which point he was let go. In our policy now if an employee needs to borrow the van or tools for a residential side job all they need to do is ask as we no longer do residential so they are not taking anything away from us. I do however strongly encourage them to charge properly for their time.

On a side note all our vehicles now have GPS......


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

LuckyLuke said:


> In our policy now if an employee needs to borrow the van or tools for a residential side job all they need to do is ask as we no longer do residential so they are not taking anything away from us. I do however strongly encourage them to charge properly for their time.


I would argue, but cannot substantiate, that if it looks like a duck, walks like a duck, it is a duck.

I could see a valid position for a "side job client" to pursue the company if there was an issue. How do you draw the line if your manpower and tools / resources are being used for a "side job" and there are no permits, there is an injury or loss / damage?

What if your guy totals the truck on the way to / from the side job; workman's comp?

Cheers
John


----------



## NewElect85 (Dec 24, 2017)

readydave8 said:


> for me, 3 reasons:
> 
> 1. headaches with Chevy's
> 
> ...


My experience with Chevys has been nothing but good.
The Ford 1ton vans are rock solid.

Those Japanese pickups all look like 1/2 ton sport trucks. I wouldn't consider them at all for work.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I have a Diamondback HD cover on a F 250 Super Duty long box. Works out fine for the most part. 
I try to keep side work down to a minium however I use my truck when I have to go in early or on callouts to the other location or when I go to work on the rail passenger cars.
That being said I have 1/2 a sheet ot 5/8" plywood with 1 1/2" X 3/4" plastic trim sleepers to match up with the depressions in the bed of the truck. I made some mounting plates on each side of the bed at the tailgate to mate up with the exsisting holes is the body. All of this is held inplace by homemade brackets and bushings and can be removed by myself in less than a hour. 

On the plywood are 2 pieces of JR strut that a Greenlee 2130 ?? welders box sets on 
just to make it easier to install and remove the box. That is on the right hand side.

On the left side is a long piece of SR strut that act as a guide for a homemade slider that have 4 Milwaukee plastic boxes for small parts. In the back of the slider is a paper towel roll on 1/2 EMT with a double wall containment to carry the Gojo hand cleaner in that I made from quart plastic paint cups I got at Lowes.

In the front or the bed 6" back fron the bulkhead is a wooden frame that allows me to carry 5 rectangular dairy quality milk crates. The frame is held in with a ratchet strap and can be easily removed. This too is mounted on plastic sleepers.
I did forget to mention that I also have a small inverter to charge my batteries. It is connected directly to the battery through a 12 volt contactor. The coil is connected to the ignition switch and the only time the inverter is on is when the engine is running.
I had a truck upfitter do the tie in for me.

LC


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You might not feel like that if that side work was taking work and income away from your legitimate fully insured and licensed business.


I've been in that position and I still feel that way. I never felt like any particular work "belonged" to me, the way many people do. I understand that perspective, of course, but I just don't agree with it.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

A friend of mine has a topper on his 8' bed 250 pickup.
Inside is a Bedslide 
I think this pic is of a Tacoma








He built low wood sides and a back for it. Paid about a grand installed.
It has two or three stops until it's fully extended.
It will hold 1000 pounds extended.
He has everything he needs in there and can haul some pipe with the rear hatch opened.
Just be aware you need to park on a flat surface to use it unless you want a little surprise.

I see them for sale used all of the time but they are somewhat model specific.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I've been in that position and I still feel that way. I never felt like any particular work "belonged" to me, the way many people do. I understand that perspective, of course, but I just don't agree with it.


To me living in the places I did and having a license, bond, and insurance to perform electrical work I see trunk slammers as providing work to unknowing customers (those just concerned with the lowest possible price) as taking food out of the mouths of those that are working legally with overhead.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> To me living in the places I did and having a license, bond, and insurance to perform electrical work I see trunk slammers as providing work to unknowing customers (those just concerned with the lowest possible price) as taking food out of the mouths of those that are working legally with overhead.


That's where we disagree, fundamentally. The work didn't belong to you in the first place, so nobody took anything out of your mouth. The license, bond, and insurance, in this case, is little more than a protectionist barrier to entry- something it's not supposed to be. It was your choice to get the license, bond, and insurance- the same as it's the side jobbers choice to get (or not get) those same things. (Actually, there's no evidence that the entire population of moonlighters and side jobbers don't have these things). If your overhead is higher and it causes you to lose work to a side jobber, that's 100% an effect of a decision you made and not because someone stole anything from you. The population of people who require electrical work may hire whoever they want based on a series of different things that are important and unimportant to them as consumers. I'd also say that if a contractor felt he was losing work to moonlighters, that's also an effect of his failure to market himself properly- but that's for another thread.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> That's where we disagree, fundamentally. The work didn't belong to you in the first place, so nobody took anything out of your mouth. The license, bond, and insurance, in this case, is little more than a protectionist barrier to entry- something it's not supposed to be. It was your choice to get the license, bond, and insurance- the same as it's the side jobbers choice to get (or not get) those same things. (Actually, there's no evidence that the entire population of moonlighters and side jobbers don't have these things). If your overhead is higher and it causes you to lose work to a side jobber, that's 100% an effect of a decision you made and not because someone stole anything from you. The population of people who require electrical work may hire whoever they want based on a series of different things that are important and unimportant to them as consumers. I'd also say that if a contractor felt he was losing work to moonlighters, that's also an effect of his failure to market himself properly- but that's for another thread.


This is much the same reasoning as people that don't see illegal aliens as being an issue or problem.

I see people that are doing work without the required license the same as illegals, if you are breaking the law like it or not you are breaking the law.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Probably most of us are far too quick to assume that a side-jobber or moonlighter is doing something illegal, which seems strange to me. I didn't automatically assume that the Paki guy I bought a soda from earlier was in this country illegally.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Probably most of us are far too quick to assume that a side-jobber or moonlighter is doing something illegal, which seems strange to me. I didn't automatically assume that the Paki guy I bought a soda from earlier was in this country illegally.


You didn't grow up in southern California and see groups of construction trades get swallowed up by Latin Americans. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

zac said:


> You didn't grow up in southern California and see groups of construction trades get swallowed up by Latin Americans.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


You are right about that, but I also wouldn't care if the fault line opened up and the entire state of California fell off into the ocean. Nothing personal.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Nothing says door slammer like an old conversion van.
Minivan would be the 2nd choice.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

active1 said:


> Nothing says door slammer like an old conversion van.
> Minivan would be the 2nd choice.


To borrow a phrase, "True dat". 

But on the other hand, I also have a hard time holding it against a guy for being willing to work and doing whatever it takes.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> This is much the same reasoning as people that don't see illegal aliens as being an issue or problem.
> 
> I see people that are doing work without the required license the same as illegals, if you are breaking the law like it or not you are breaking the law.


Not really. The guy doing it without a license, is probably not living in this country illegally. The guy doing the work as a side jobber, without a license, could be a Union guy, looking to make a few bucks when the hall is slow, cause he still needs to feed his family and pay dues. Should we deport him/her for that?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

As I've said many times, a license is nothing more than a permission slip from the government to make your living. It's an arbitrary set of rules and standards made which protect the weak and hinder the intelligent and motivated.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> You are right about that, but I also wouldn't care if the fault line opened up and the entire state of California fell off into the ocean. Nothing personal.


East coast bias I tells ya! 
You can keep your Cumberland Gap. Daniel Boone left it to come west so it can't be all that. 
And I saw that MTW liked your comment. This comes from a guy who's state is a shell of what it once was. A state that cheats in football and sucker punches 70 year old pitching coaches. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## shabba (Mar 10, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> To me living in the places I did and having a license, bond, and insurance to perform electrical work I see trunk slammers as providing work to unknowing customers (those just concerned with the lowest possible price) as taking food out of the mouths of those that are working legally with overhead.


licensed and insured here bud as well as pulling permits for my work. I also dont go looking for side work, its something that has just kind of been sprung into my lap ever since I got into the trade and it hasnt ever really stopped. Thank you to everyone who has chimed in, I appreciate the feedback! I do have notches in my bed for 2x8s and i have built a platform to be able to store 4/6ft ladders underneath and I think im going to go with some kind of totes/plastic tool boxes that I keep seeing on jobsites to use for material. I think this will be my best bet. I do have a rack on top of my cap for my extension ladder.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

shabba said:


> licensed and insured here bud as well as pulling permits for my work. I also dont go looking for side work, its something that has just kind of been sprung into my lap ever since I got into the trade and it hasnt ever really stopped. Thank you to everyone who has chimed in, I appreciate the feedback! I do have notches in my bed for 2x8s and i have built a platform to be able to store 4/6ft ladders underneath and I think im going to go with some kind of totes/plastic tool boxes that I keep seeing on jobsites to use for material. I think this will be my best bet. I do have a rack on top of my cap for my extension ladder.


Glad to hear it! :thumbup:

I was speaking in general terms and not referring to you specifically.

Totes are a great idea for ease of emptying the truck or switching what you need to bring for specific job.


----------



## shabba (Mar 10, 2014)

Helmut said:


> Not really. The guy doing it without a license, is probably not living in this country illegally. The guy doing the work as a side jobber, without a license, could be a Union guy, looking to make a few bucks when the hall is slow, cause he still needs to feed his family and pay dues. Should we deport him/her for that?


why do you assume union and non licensed?


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Long Post / Rant...

There certainly are two sides to the “trunk slammer” debate.

I totally agree with the notion that I don’t “own” any work, I have to hustle for all of it.

I also agree that just because you have a ticket of some sort that does not automatically make you a credible guy as well as the opposite is true.

What the issue is here is the rules for “fair play”. The rules, or at least in the case where I am from, is the law; to do this work you need all those checks in the box. If you do not get the checks in the box you are “cheating”. So fundamentally, who supports breaking the law? Which laws are OK to break and which ones are not? This could easily turn into a discussion about government intervention, but that is not the topic. The topic is really about a person willfully breaking the law and those that are playing by the rules are “victims”. So it is not about taking “food off my table”, it is about taking “food off someone’s table” who has taken the necessary steps to warrant that food.

There are tons of analogies to draw on, but essentially I like to use a house. I have taken the necessary steps to secure a home so I can live in it. To do that I likely got a mortgage (which I had to qualify for just like a license), had to save up for a down payment (invested in my venture), protect my investment (through insurance), allow my house to appreciate (proper maintenance, security, upgrading, training, etc), and I want to be a good neighbour (clean trucks, proper advertising, uniforms, documentation, etc). I have done all of these things in accordance with socially accepted norms (the rules, regulations and policies that govern electrical contracting), this does not give any right to any person to live in my house (be a trunk slammer).

I would love to be able to operate without all the additional costs that are incurred to legally run; who wouldn’t? But to be compliant I don’t have a choice.

The other issue is related to side jobs that union guys do. Again fundamentally, I cannot go into a “union shop” and do “their work”. The union guy signed up to work under the guidelines of that membership and when they are trunk slamming they are potentially taking work away from both entities now. If the union guy wants that stability and additional benefits of the union membership they should not be reaching outside of that sphere to fill in the gaps either; you take the good with the bad.

In the end, I also think it is fair (in an extremely broad sense) to say that most trunk slammers are doing the work most legitimate ECs can’t or don’t want to do. This is similar to the “alien” situation where most of these people are doing work for cash and at extremely reduced rates in jobs that most born and bred “North Americans” don’t want to do. In my area it is pretty clear that most of the farming related industries (fruit, vineyards, dairy, tobacco, etc) are primarily staffed by imported workers. Can’t say 100% they are “illegal aliens”, but I would bet one of their farms that they are not born and bred here.

Cheers
John


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

This thread makes me puke :vs_laugh:


----------



## shabba (Mar 10, 2014)

zac said:


> You didn't grow up in southern California and see groups of construction trades get swallowed up by Latin Americans.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


 dont forget that california was once mexico. Latin americans make the trades better IMO. Illegal or not they are motivated as **** and are down to work all day and get **** done.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

shabba said:


> Hey guys just interested in how everybody has their personal vehicle setup for doing their own work on the side.





shabba said:


> licensed and insured here bud as well as pulling permits for my work.


You're so full of **** I can smell it up here in Canada :biggrin:

So you're *insured* , and *pull permits*, so that means your a *LEC*.

Are you doing side work on your own business in your personal vehicle.??

Gimme a fawking break Peter .... I mean Shabby... Shunky .. shabba ... whatever:glasses:


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

shabba said:


> dont forget that california was once mexico. Latin americans make the trades better IMO. Illegal or not they are motivated as **** and are down to work all day and get **** done.


California before 1850 had a few thousand Mexicans living here. What we have now is Oaxacans and Guatemalans doing the work. Why? because Mexico is as racist as the U.S. and they,their(Indians) need to travel to get work. 
Yes they're good workers because America has deballed her men and wants cheap labor. Heck half these guys start work rising out of a canyon every morning. I don't think many home owners offer them a shower. 

A common saying by the Latin workers is Mucho Trabajo...poco denero ... lots of work and little money. 
. I tell you this I've scene second generation illegals raised here and their fathers don't want them in construction. 


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

shabba said:


> dont forget that california was once mexico. Latin americans make the trades better IMO. Illegal or not they are motivated as **** and are down to work all day and get **** done.


And it was Mexico for 28 years. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

shabba said:


> dont forget that california was once mexico. Latin americans make the trades better IMO. Illegal or not they are motivated as **** and are down to work all day and get **** done.


Don't forget that New England was Native American.
Native americans make the trades better IMO. Illegal or not they are motivated as **** and are down to work all day for fire water and get **** done. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## shabba (Mar 10, 2014)

emtnut said:


> You're so full of **** I can smell it up here in Canada :biggrin:
> 
> So you're *insured* , and *pull permits*, so that means your a *LEC*.
> 
> ...


1000$ a year for 1,000,000$ in coverage is not bad especially when you can make monthly payments on it. Yes I pull permits, yes I am insured and with an electrical license. I do side work out of my personal vehicle yes. I do not do enough side work to warrant me to work for myself 40 hours a week hence me working for a company.


----------



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

I work out of a Tacoma just fine but I don't do any new construction. I keep everything organized in stack-able bins, tie a rope to them, and slide them into the truck. At the end of the day I pull them out and store them in the garage. 
It works for me but I'm at the supply house a lot because I don't have a mobile command center like some of these sprinter vans.

The upside though is that because I have to ration my space, I can estimate exactly what I need for a job quite well now, pick it, put it in a bin and go.

I like this set up because in my ****ty neighborhood break ins are common. I leave the doors unlocked and the truck empty at night.
I'm currently looking for a contractor cap with toolboxes to replace my standard cap.


----------



## Lightsmith (Oct 8, 2010)

NewElect85 said:


> I'm still wondering why in the hell someone would buy a Japanese pickup truck. :surprise:


Reliability. I have owned and put over 170,000 miles on four 4WD Toyota mini trucks and never had a breakdown. When I sold them everything worked perfectly. I have owned Dodge, Willys, GM, and Ford trucks and it is a very different situation. The Dodge with the slant 6 was good though crude. The GM trucks have all had engine and electrical problems. Ford had suspension problems that needed constant parts replacement and its diesel engine was even worse. 

I now own a Chevy diesel pickup but it was needed to tow a 12,000 lb. trailer and to carry 4,000 lb. loads in the bed. I added enclosed aluminum drawers (truck-tool-box.com) with adjustable metal dividers and I love it. Keeps everything secure and so theft is not a worry. I leave my tools in it overnight whereas before I would have to bring everything inside.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Not really a side work, my daily driver, gets used for estimates, inspection/consulting visits, small jobs and trouble calls. Industrial/municipal stuff though mostly controls and SCADA stuff. I'm not dragging spools of wire, boxes and what not around. 























I used to have a hard cover on this truck cause the HOA where I used to live frowned on trucks with racks, boxes and what not.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Gotta love those Milwaukee organizers, they are the best ones I have every used yet.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

MTW said:


> Gotta love those Milwaukee organizers, they are the best ones I have every used yet.



Yep. I love em, have quite a few floating around, like i went and rounded up all the ferrules and their matching crimpers and what not put them in their own organizer, got a couple with extra ty-raps and other common stuff so they can be grabbed for jobs and what not.


In the 4x4 I've got one with wirenuts, wagos, lugs, one with bolts, one with screws and anchors and another with conduit fittings, plugs, re's little crap that you always need.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> I used to have a hard cover on this truck cause the HOA where I used to live frowned on trucks with racks, boxes and what not.



Truck is also sporting a back rack complete with LED lighting upgrade now, no more strobes or incandescent work lights.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Jlarson said:


> Truck is also sporting a back rack complete with LED lighting upgrade now, no more strobes or incandescent work lights.


Must really help when you have to pull a pump out of a turd well at midnight.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

MTW said:


> Must really help when you have to pull a pump out of a turd well at midnight.



Yes, its nice to have side scene lights again period, I had rear lights under the hard cover but nothing on the sides. Used them several times already, usually looking for the POCO's broken ****:vs_laugh:


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

MDShunk said:


> To borrow a phrase, "True dat".
> 
> But on the other hand, I also have a hard time holding it against a guy for being willing to work and *doing whatever it takes.*


If he's gonna break laws , why don't the law breaker just hold up a mini mart.

2 birds with 1 stone ...he get's his money (illegaly) and sends out 
the welcome mat to the towel head:vs_laugh:


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

zac said:


> East coast bias I tells ya!
> You can keep your Cumberland Gap. Daniel Boone left it to come west so it can't be all that.
> And I saw that MTW liked your comment. This comes from a guy who's state is a shell of what it once was. A state that cheats in football and sucker punches 70 year old pitching coaches.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


OUCH!:devil3:


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

Jlarson said:


> Not really a side work, my daily driver, gets used for estimates, inspection/consulting visits, small jobs and trouble calls. Industrial/municipal stuff though mostly controls and SCADA stuff. I'm not dragging spools of wire, boxes and what not around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tell the hoa to go f themselves your vehicle is what you work with and most likely you are paying more taxes than they are!
the last HOA i dealt with had my old truck towed out of my driveway
I took them to court for grand theft auto, interference and hindering a service vehicle, and loss of wages, and won.


got a new truck out of the deal:devil3:
HOA are not the legal representatives of a community regardless of what they think!


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

My other work truck has gov plates so I'd just park that in the driveway. Our state law says HOA policy doesn't apply to government vehicles haha suckers.


----------

